# Thinking new bindings?



## akulas (Sep 15, 2017)

I was riding a mens k2 binding when I first learned and it lasted me close to 6 years and thought it was doing a good job. Last year I upgraded to the Rome Madison Boss bindings. They have an angled foot bed specific to female riders that help align the knees. What a difference they made. They also have a super flexible toe strap that can go across the top of the foot or across the front of the toes. Rome also has some pretty solid warranty services if anything did go wrong. Definitely worth looking into.


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

jingerz1202 said:


> Right now eyeballing the Union Legacy's. Any words of wisdom are appreciated.


Can't go wrong with Union. Even their bottom-end bindings are top-quality workhorses...other brands usually take shortcuts and have poor quality in this regard, so you know it's solid.


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

DOGGY-STAR said:


> Can't go wrong with Union. Even their bottom-end bindings are top-quality workhorses...other brands usually take shortcuts and have poor quality in this regard, so you know it's solid.


True. I've go a pair of contacts and I really like them.


----------

